

U.S. Gov‘t Software Creates ’Fake People’ to Spread Message - cwan
http://nation.foxnews.com/culture/2011/02/19/us-gov-t-software-creates-fake-people-spread-message-social-networking

======
th0ma5
This just in, big money creates "Fake People" that can buy or sell property,
sue or be sued, required every quarter to show earnings.

